# Sports Medicine Boots



## Horsecrazy4 (Nov 24, 2012)

My daughter uses smb3 when she is working her pony and my horse.. also a friend of mine the does nothing but speed n action uses the elite boots... best of luck


----------



## ndistler (Nov 9, 2012)

I know some people use smbs, but to me the only difference is cost and they are easier to use. I use polos as well and never had a problem. If the tendon problem is low I would just use polos but make sure to wrap the fetlock area twice. should give you plenty of support


----------



## cheshirecat (Feb 24, 2012)

I normally polo wrap and have no problems doing so every time I ride. However, I recently bought a pair of the SMB Elites with the ventec technology and I noticed that King's legs were a lot less sweaty and warm then they normally are with regular fleece polos or with the regular SMBs. I also bought these polos:

Centaur Climate Control Polo Wraps

So far I like both of them. I am very picky about what goes on my horses legs as he is young so not only does he need support he likes to knock himself. I am going to do a side-by-side testing once it stops raining to see which I prefer. The SMBs are great because they are quick and so they allow for more riding time =)

These are the SMBs that I bought. I got them at a local store so they were a bit cheaper to buy just the fronts but when I get the full set this is where I am getting it from

VenTECH™ Elite Sports Medicine Boot-Value Pack


----------



## cowgirlnay (Oct 14, 2011)

If you are looking to support the tendons and joints more - smb's are the way to go. They are expensive, but if you are going for an smb boot, get either the professional choice or classic equine brand. Although they are the most expensive, they are the best quality. You would most likely need a size large. Now, just remember, don't leave them on for more than 2 hours at a time, because they trap heat. And if you are worried about swelling, I would take them off more frequently to check for swelling.


----------

